# The Boo Blog!



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Boo has been a very good boy. The RooBoo team is always together except at night. Everyone thinks he's the cutest thing ever. 
And finally the neighborhood is quiet again.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Subbing so I don't miss any updates. I just love this story!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Boo has added a 'B' behind his name. 
Yesterday he decided he was the boss. Nothing mean, a few squeals & constantly herding Roo around. Roo didn't know what to make of it & finally stood in a corner. Even though Roo is big he is letting Boo take over.
I pulled the other horse from the mix during AM feeding because he has some mobility issues & doesn't need to be chased around. They are all together on pasture without problems. 

However, Boo also thought he was the boss over me. Big mistake. Since he's been here he has learned to lead like a gentleman so that is good. Today when I opened his stall door he tried to blast out as he was the last one to go out. That earned him a bop on his nose.
He's very reactive so it doesn't take much to put him in his place. He then led out nicely & turned around to be let loose. None of the horses are led out & Boo won't be either once he learns patience. That may be tonight when he meets Mr.Tie Ring.

He is a good boy for the most part, he just needs some tweaking.


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

natisha said:


> He's very reactive so it doesn't take much to put him in his place. He then led out nicely & turned around to be let loose. None of the horses are led out & Boo won't be either once he learns patience. That may be tonight when he meets Mr.Tie Ring.
> 
> He is a good boy for the most part, he just needs some tweaking.


Yep! He is very, very reactive. If you discipline him he tends to go "Omg what did I do, don't eat me!" But that usually also means if you can show him you're the boss he tends to get the hint and quit being such a brat :icon_rolleyes:. 

Totally agree about the tweaking, with lots of time off he has become a little bit full of himself. I think you interacting with him every day will really help, he has always flourished and been a lot better when handled/messed with each day, it's like his long term memory forgets to inform him humans are meant to be respected if he's been put out to pasture for a longer length of time.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I think it's a good thing that he comes in every night. I still lead him even though he knows where he's going. He knows there is food waiting but he has to stand while I remove his fly mask & halter. No more pulling his head down for grass either.
I see you've done ground work with him. He's easy to send through doors & turn back around. So nice!

Today he & Roo must have worked things out as there was no bullying. Boo leaves 'Big D' alone, which is good.

Boo loves his fan.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Just a little update.
Boo has been here a few months & seems very happy. He no longer needs to be led in & out.
He spends the night in the indoor with Roo but no worries, they have a big fan.
He's not done a lick of work & probably won't while he's here but he doesn't seem to mind. It gets tempting to ride him but he has some fusing hocks so turnout is all he'll be doing. He is totally sound though.


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

natisha said:


> Just a little update.
> Boo has been here a few months & seems very happy. He no longer needs to be led in & out.
> He spends the night in the indoor with Roo but no worries, they have a big fan.
> He's not done a lick of work & probably won't while he's here but he doesn't seem to mind. It gets tempting to ride him but he has some fusing hocks so turnout is all he'll be doing. He is totally sound though.


So good to see this! I have been thinking about him a lot lately. Still looking for a time when I can come visit, hopefully sometime in the next couple of months


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Anyone hear from Paintsrule? I haven't in awhile & her E-mail address is no longer valid. I hope she's OK. I may have to resort to snail mail.
Boo has been with me 14 months now & is doing well.


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi Natasha, this is paintsrule. Just saw this! I had to get a new account after the new password change. I don't have enough posts yet to private message you, but as soon as I do I will message you!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

grassisgreener said:


> Hi Natasha, this is paintsrule. Just saw this! I had to get a new account after the new password change. I don't have enough posts yet to private message you, but as soon as I do I will message you!


Well I'm glad you're still around. I'll cancel the meat truck:wink:
None of your contact information is current. You need to fix that.
My E-mail works. If it sounds like I'm lecturing you it's because I am. It makes me a bit nervous taking care of someone's horse without a way to contact them, not that anything is wrong. Boo is fine.


----------



## HeroAndGunner (Jul 25, 2016)

Did you ever get ahold of Boo's owner or are you taking care of someone's horse with out contact ?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

HeroAndGunner said:


> Did you ever get ahold of Boo's owner or are you taking care of someone's horse with out contact ?


Boo's owner answered a few posts up.
She had some glitches with her information but it's all fixed now. It wasn't for long but long enough for me to be worried about the 'what if' factor.
So happy for this forum! Thanks


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

How's he doing? Sucha cute thread! He is so cute too. I'm sure @*paintsrule* is dying to come visit him! SO nice of you to take him in, looks like he's being very well cared for.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

PoptartShop said:


> How's he doing? Sucha cute thread! He is so cute too. I'm sure @*paintsrule* is dying to come visit him! SO nice of you to take him in, looks like he's being very well cared for.


Thanks. Boo is doing well. He has 3 buddies he runs with & while there may be a squabble now & then there are no injuries. He's enjoying his vacation where all he has to do is eat, sleep & play.
We had a few battles of wills at first but not very often now.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Recent pics please.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I second that, please post!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Paintsrule. Again, your E-mail is not working. Send me an E-mail with your typed correct address.


----------



## HeroAndGunner (Jul 25, 2016)

natisha said:


> Paintsrule. Again, your E-mail is not working. Send me an E-mail with your typed correct address.



God love you. I would be getting a little frustrated with the lost of contact again and again.


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

*Update!*

Hi everybody, it has been quite awhile since 'The Boo Blog' was updated and new pictures were shared, but I am very happy to share some new (and Christmasy!) pictures with everyone.

As I opened my internet browser to this thread and saw the first page from when I first started this blog, I was shocked to see that I was in the summer before my junior year in college when Boo left for Natasha's. Now, I am starting my last semester of college in January. Amazing how time has flown. All the while, Boo has received amazing care from Natasha. Truly, I am so grateful to have found such a selfless person. 

I am about to enter my semester of student teaching for my education degree, so the next semester will be filled with late nights, lesson planning, and general craziness. After all that, though, I will graduate and get to see Boo again. 

Here are some pictures of Boo enjoying a snowy pasture, friends, and a lot of hay! :mrgreen: He looks fantastic, Natasha is an awesome horsewoman, Boo really and truly hit the jackpot! :loveshower:


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

A couple more pictures since the forum has a limit of three per post.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

It has been a pleasure having Boo here. He certainly has a unique personality.
I'll be sad to see him go but maybe Paintsrule will get a teaching position in Palmyra Wisconsin & he can stay here!
No matter what Paintsrule decides to do she has worked hard to have many options available to her & Boo. It's really a wonderful love story.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I just love this story. Thanks to you both for sharing it with us!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Update: The situation didn't go as planned. Anyone who has followed this knows the plan.
The bad news is that after 2 years Paintsrule has decided she doesn't want him back, for her own reasons, none of which matter to me.

The good news is Boo is healthy, happy & safe. He's now mine due to me being unable to send him off to some unknown future. This was a difficult decision as it was never my intention to own him. But he's here & I will make sure he has a life he deserves. He will be getting a new name too.

Never again.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear that. You did such a good thing for that horse. I totally understand your feeling about being so generous again in the future, though that is perhaps the saddest part of the situation, that one irresponsible person has soured someone as generous as you. Thanks for doing right by the horse.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

I kinda had read this a while back and just wanted to say that I'm sorry it turned out this way. At least Boo (or whatever you change his name to) will have an amazing life with you!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

egrogan said:


> I'm very sorry to hear that. You did such a good thing for that horse. I totally understand your feeling about being so generous again in the future, though that is perhaps the saddest part of the situation, that one irresponsible person has soured someone as generous as you. Thanks for doing right by the horse.


Thank you. I thought I was fulfilling a young person's dream as I know I would live in a ditch if I had to, to keep my critters safe but not everyone is like that.
Words are free & easy, action takes desire.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

GMA100 said:


> I kinda had read this a while back and just wanted to say that I'm sorry it turned out this way. At least Boo (or whatever you change his name to) will have an amazing life with you!


Thanks. He's pretty happy here. 
Strange thing happened today. I forgot to put his fly mask on & went to the pasture to do that, thinking he wouldn't let me as he's been known to do when outside. This time he stood still & just looked at me. He knew.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

I am so sorry about how it worked out; Boo (or as GMA100 said: whatever you're going to call him) must be feeling a little let-down right now; not to mention you! I'm really glad you took him in, though! After living at your place and knowing only you as his owner for so long, he must be happy to stay with you and Roo! 

BTW, Boo reminds me a lot of Heidi! Her colour is totally different, but she is also an Overo Paint, with only a couple of splotches of white over her body, and a bald face. Here are some pics of Heidi, and I really hope you post some recent pictures of the extremely handsome boy that's now all yours!


P.S. Ya know, maybe you should continue this blog or start a new one for Boo! *hint, hint* :think: I'm sure I'm not the only one who wants to be updated on how Boo is doing!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

I just saw that you named him Grandie! I think. That is him, right? Anyway, he certainly is a _grand_ fellow!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> I am so sorry about how it worked out; Boo (or as GMA100 said: whatever you're going to call him) must be feeling a little let-down right now; not to mention you! I'm really glad you took him in, though! After living at your place and knowing only you as his owner for so long, he must be happy to stay with you and Roo!
> 
> BTW, Boo reminds me a lot of Heidi! Her colour is totally different, but she is also an Overo Paint, with only a couple of splotches of white over her body, and a bald face. Here are some pics of Heidi, and I really hope you post some recent pictures of the extremely handsome boy that's now all yours!
> 
> ...


She's a cutie. Aren't bald faces fun in summer? Does she have 2 blue eyes?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> I just saw that you named him Grandie! I think. That is him, right? Anyway, he certainly is a _grand_ fellow!


No, Grandie is my Arab mare. It's short for grand way to die.:grin:


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm sorry it came down to this :sad: but I am very glad he has a soft place to land. I subscribed long ago, but never responded. I thought he was adorable and that you were extremely generous to help out a struggling student. Shame on her for not keeping her end of the deal. But I'm relieved that he will be able to stay with you, and continue the care he has known for the last couple of years. You are a wonderful person to do this.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

OK, lol!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

No, Heidi has only one blue eye. What about Boo?


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

It's both sweet and sad how he stood still. Was he very attached to his other owner? 

I'm not trying to be snoopy, but is there any paperwork saying Boo is yours? Just so his previous owner can't (for some strange reason) decide she wants him again.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

GMA100 said:


> It's both sweet and sad how he stood still. Was he very attached to his other owner?
> 
> I'm not trying to be snoopy, but is there any paperwork saying Boo is yours? Just so his previous owner can't (for some strange reason) decide she wants him again.


I have a bill of sale & bought him for $1.

As she had him for ?10 years? I'm sure he was attached. But he has no concept of time & horses kind of go with the flow.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Tazzie said:


> I'm sorry it came down to this :sad: but I am very glad he has a soft place to land. I subscribed long ago, but never responded. I thought he was adorable and that you were extremely generous to help out a struggling student. Shame on her for not keeping her end of the deal. But I'm relieved that he will be able to stay with you, and continue the care he has known for the last couple of years. You are a wonderful person to do this.


Well, to be kind of fair, she could have just sent the unknown guy to get him & never told me a thing. I do wonder if the unknown guy thing was just a ruse to get me to keep him. If so it worked. No references, no request for a Coggins & health certificate for out of State travel, willing to travel on a holiday weekend to give a free horse a great home-a horse they never even saw.
No way I'm going to believe Boo was getting a forever good home, more likely an auction, which his owner was OK with.
Luckily the only one not upset over this is Boo.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> No, Heidi has only one blue eye. What about Boo?


His only has 1 blue eye too.




*MOD NOTE
This Journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author
Journals that have no active participation from the author for a period exceeding 18 months will be considered abandoned and will remain closed until the author askes for them to be reopened. *


----------

